# Shortia galacifolia



## Hakone (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Erythrone (Apr 2, 2011)

Another very nice one!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't know which I like better, the flower or the leaves.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 4, 2011)

:clap: Very interesting! :drool:


----------

